# Opening account at Bangkok Bank



## Rodiy2k17 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello

We are US citizens that want to open an account at Bangkok Bank before moving to Chiang Mai from Penang. We're Hoping to find out if they will open an account before having a local address? Also, can you open one on a tourist visa or do you need to have a non immigrant visa? 

We plan on looking for a place to live for a week or two before vacating our current addresses in Malaysia and hope to get an account opened during that time. 

Any comments from personal experience will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Emigrow (Jan 17, 2017)

I used a service called Chiang Mai Buddy to get my savings account set up on a tourist visa. For 1000 baht, one of their Thai-speaking staff members came with me to Bangkok Bank in person to smooth everything over. 

However, you do need a "residency certificate" to get this. The same company offers a service to get one of these quickly, although you may need to book a month at a condo to give yourself a temporary address to use.


----------



## Pigman58 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you check with the Chiang Mai Expat Club, they will tell you which branch of Bangkok Bank sponsors them. This may make it easier to open an account at a "farang friendly" branch?


----------



## NorthForty (Feb 9, 2017)

Rodiy2k17 said:


> Hello
> 
> We are US citizens that want to open an account at Bangkok Bank before moving to Chiang Mai from Penang. We're Hoping to find out if they will open an account before having a local address? Also, can you open one on a tourist visa or do you need to have a non immigrant visa?
> 
> ...


BKK Bank will require your Passport, Visa and Address before opening up any acct. BKK Bank wouldn't open an acct until I had a resident address that was linked to the VISA.


----------



## mauroest (Aug 28, 2013)

my frustrated experience today at Central Festival Pattaya

I have ''O non Imm'' and condo contract of 3 month:

-Bangkok bank: you need Immigration document with proof of residence in P.
-Kasikorn bank: you need immigration paper (??)
-Krungthai: you need working visa

They speak only few words of English, none full explanation.
If I showed them my driving licence, probabily same answers

They do not want my money. Good luck


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

As of January 2017 , the main 6 banks have all changed there requirements, now alot harder to do yourself.
1 - now need one year Non O Visa 
2 - residence certificate
And your passport . If you have these then very easy to open account 
Anyone on a visiter visa I would have to say, go to one of the agencies, pay the extra cash and get your bank account , it's the only way now for people on holiday visa


----------

